# Ikan Koi > Pakan dan Nutrisi Koi >  Review dong Pakan HISILK + JPD

## SunKoi

Hallo para master / suhu....
disini saya mau menanyakan pakan premium dari 2 Merk terkenal, JPD khususnya 'shori' dan HISILK Pink.

tidak mendeskreditkan suatu produk, tapi ingin mencari tau antara keduanya yang lebih Bagus yang mana..

atau plus minusnya, antara keduanya, secara harga berimbang.

walaupun semua kembali pada kecocokan ikannya, ataupun pilihan di pake kedua duanya..

*soalnya muter muter belum ada review VS kedua ini.. Thnx

----------


## mikaelsebastian

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## RickyW

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## SunKoi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## SunKoi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Slametkurniawan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## mikaelsebastian

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Slametkurniawan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## koigede

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## koigede

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Slametkurniawan

Pakan warna sesuai dengan kebutuhan, Om.
Kapanpun boleh.
Tetapi mohon diingat, Pakan Color/ warna, mengandung spirulina. Makin bagus pakannya, makin tinggi kandungan spirulinanya.
Efeknya adalah membuat shiroji ( warna putih ), jadi menguning.

Oleh karenanya saya usulkan, pakan color sebagai pakan tambahan saja.

----------


## koigede

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------

